
Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 and Web Standards - noodle
http://ajaxian.com/archives/internet-explorer-8-beta-2-and-web-standards
======
kenver
Anything they do to improve it's standards compatibility is welcome.
Unfortunately I think IEs reputation is so bad, most people who care enough to
upgrade will probably use something else.

~~~
noodle
yeah, they're going to be stuck with the negative reputation for a while
within the community

~~~
flipbrad
depends what community. any designer with the mainstream web (my parents) in
mind will be reasonably attentive and receptive to this news (bearing in mind
the large inertia people have in upgrading their programs - and with an
upgrade this major ["Tabs? what the heck are tabs??"] there's no way microsoft
will ram it down peoples' gobs, so rollout is likely to be slow. It's an
interesting product tactics question though: if it were up to you, how would
you encourage mainstream uptake of IE8?

~~~
aasarava
Microsoft will simply push the 1.0 release to Vista users via Windows Update,
no? And if that's the case, developers won't have a choice but to support it
(in addition to all the people still on IE7 and IE6.)

~~~
briansmith
There's no reason to avoid supporting IE8. On the contrary, once the kinks are
worked out of it, web app developers would be wise to help as many users
migrate to IE8 as possible. That is true even with IE6 vs. IE7 but it is
especially true with IE8.

------
Kilimanjaro
Canvas Tag

SVG

HTML5

That's all i ask for in order to touch I€8 with a stick...

~~~
briansmith
Almost all applications can do without the canvas tag and SVG. What parts of
SVG do you want implemented? Firefox's text support in SVG is horrible,
especially when you look at what's available in Microsoft Silverlight. IE7 and
a SVG->Silverlight translator will get you much, much better SVG support than
any other browser.

HTML5 isn't even close to finished, and there will be all kinds of (formal)
objections to overcome before it can be published; in fact, I'm not sure it
will ever be published. Regardless, IE8 already does implement some parts of
it.

